# c't'équipe



## Kraus

Ciao! Penso che questo *"c't'équipe"* sia un saluto, ma a cosa potrebbe corrispondere in italiano?

Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto


----------



## matoupaschat

Dai, Kraus, con 3.400 e passa post, dovresti pensare subito a fornire il contesto...


----------



## Kraus

Hai ragione, ma purtroppo non si tratta di un testo, l'avevo sentito alla tv francese e il contesto lo ricordo a malapena. 

Comunque proverò a ricreare l'atmosfera: c'era un comico che descriveva il comportamento di un massaggiatore ayurvedico ironizzando sulle sue movenze e sul suo distacco nei confronti dei suoi clienti e del resto del mondo. 

D'altronde - aggiungeva il comico - non potete mica aspettarvi che una persona del genere vi accolga alla mano e con entusiasmo dicendo "Salut! C't'équipe" o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## matoupaschat

Non mi rappresento benissimo la scena, anche perché non seguo l'attualità francese e quindi non vedo a che cosa si allude. Comunque, "Salut!" è sempre formula di saluto (benvenuto o commiato) e "c't'équipe" la persona (vocativo) a cui lo s'indirizza, ma verosimilmente usato qui per non fare un nome. Quindi, l'espressione varrebbe "Ciao, squadra XXX".


----------



## Kraus

Grazie per l'ipotesi  Però il comico in questione stava parlando di un maestro ayurvedico che si rivolgeva a una persona, non a una squadra...


----------



## Aithria

Kraus said:


> Hai ragione, ma purtroppo non si tratta di un testo, l'avevo sentito alla tv francese e il contesto lo ricordo a malapena.
> 
> Comunque proverò a ricreare l'atmosfera: c'era un comico che descriveva il comportamento di un massaggiatore ayurvedico ironizzando sulle sue movenze e sul suo distacco nei confronti dei suoi clienti e del resto del mondo.
> 
> D'altronde - aggiungeva il comico - non potete mica aspettarvi che una persona del genere vi accolga alla mano e con entusiasmo dicendo "Salut! C't'équipe" o qualcosa del genere.



Riprenderei il thread per alcune osservazioni.
Gironzolando per il web, notavo che tutti i contesti dove ho trovato questa o simili espressioni ("Salut c'téquipe", "Tcheu, c't'équipe" "C't'équipe" etc) erano forum o siti giovanili, ma soprattutto erano nella stragrande maggioranza *svizzeri *; è casuale la cosa????

Riflettendoci, inoltre, mi sembra un saluto molto informale del tipo: "Ciao, banda!" "ciao, gente".

Forse, è come se il comico, rivolgendosi al pubblico, dicesse in italiano: _non potete aspettarvi che il massaggiatore vi accolga con un_ "Bella_,_ gente!", ossia non potete aspettarvi da lui un comportamento giovanilistico o sbracato.
(nota per i non madrelingua:  "_Bella_" è un saluto in voga tra i ragazzi italiani, e non attributo del successivo "_gente_")

In particolare, mi ha incuriosita questo link (QUI), dove sembra quasi che _c't'équipe_ sia anche sinonimo di _ce truc , cette histoire,_ etc

Francamente sarei felice di avere maggiori lumi .....


----------



## Kraus

Aithria said:


> Riprenderei il thread per alcune osservazioni.
> Gironzolando per il web, notavo che tutti i contesti dove ho trovato questa o simili espressioni ("Salut c'téquipe", "Tcheu, c't'équipe" "C't'équipe" etc) erano forum o siti giovanili, ma soprattutto erano nella stragrande maggioranza *svizzeri *; è casuale la cosa????
> 
> Riflettendoci, inoltre, mi sembra un saluto molto informale del tipo: "Ciao, banda!" "ciao, gente".
> 
> Forse, è come se il comico, rivolgendosi al pubblico, dicesse in italiano: _non potete aspettarvi che il massaggiatore vi accolga con un_ "Bella_,_ gente!", ossia non potete aspettarvi da lui un comportamento giovanilistico o sbracato.
> (nota per i non madrelingua: "_Bella_" è un saluto in voga tra i ragazzi italiani, e non attributo del successivo "_gente_")
> 
> In particolare, mi ha incuriosita questo link (QUI), dove sembra quasi che _c't'équipe_ sia anche sinonimo di _ce truc , cette histoire,_ etc
> 
> Francamente sarei felice di avere maggiori lumi .....



Mi sembra che "Bella, gente" si avvicini molto al registro dell'espressione francese, e se non è la traduzione giusta poco ci manca. Aspettiamo conferme!


----------



## matoupaschat

Aithria said:


> Riprenderei il thread per alcune osservazioni.
> Gironzolando per il web, notavo che tutti i contesti dove ho trovato questa o simili espressioni ("Salut c'téquipe", "Tcheu, c't'équipe" "C't'équipe" etc) erano forum o siti giovanili, ma soprattutto erano nella stragrande maggioranza *svizzeri *; è casuale la cosa????
> 
> Riflettendoci, inoltre, mi sembra un saluto molto informale del tipo: "Ciao, banda!" "ciao, gente".
> 
> Forse, è come se il comico, rivolgendosi al pubblico, dicesse in italiano: _non potete aspettarvi che il massaggiatore vi accolga con un_ "Bella_,_ gente!", ossia non potete aspettarvi da lui un comportamento giovanilistico o sbracato.
> (nota per i non madrelingua:  "_Bella_" è un saluto in voga tra i ragazzi italiani, e non attributo del successivo "_gente_")
> 
> In particolare, mi ha incuriosita questo link (QUI), dove sembra quasi che _c't'équipe_ sia anche sinonimo di _ce truc , cette histoire,_ etc
> 
> Francamente sarei felice di avere maggiori lumi .....


Bravissima! Non avevo nemmeno pensato di cercare su google, immagino perché sono madrelingua, un colmo! Comunque non avevo mai visto ne sentito l'espressione.
"Bella, gente": secondo te, qual è la parola sottintesa, se ci sarà?


----------



## Kraus

Forse "giornata".


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> ... "Bella, gente": secondo te, qual è la parola sottintesa, se ci sarà?



Premetto che temo di commettere un'infrazione nel risponderti senza aprire un nuovo thread (mi rimetto ai moderatori).

No, non credo ci sia alcuna parola sottointesa .... e se ci fosse, non penso proprio potrebbe trattarsi di _giornata _, per il semplice fatto che "_bella giornata_", più che come un augurio (quale in genere sono le forme di saluto), suonerebbe come una semplice constatazione ( a cui qualcuno un po' cattivello potrebbe romanamente replicare: "eammè??")

_bella_:

l'espressione di saluto si è diffusa negli ultimi 10  anni circa; secondo alcuni è tipicamente romanesca QUI , secondo altri di orgine milanese, ma ormai è talmente comune che la senti da Aosta a Lampedusa: _Bella raga' _(Ciao ragazzi), _Bella zio!_ (ciao amico!) _Bella per tutti!_ (ciao a tutti)
Trattandosi di gergo giovanile, sarà molto difficile stabilirne le prime autentiche attestazioni, anche per i molti studiosi che si stanno occupando dell'argomento "slang dei giovani italiani" (persino dalla Germania!).
"BELLA DI PADELLA" era il titolo dell'album d'esordio di un dj (Dj Francesco, al secolo F. Facchinetti) e che nel 2003 è stato il "tormentone" dell'estate e "bella di padella" è uno modo di dire, uno slogan coniato da questo signore (il quale , a quanto io sappia, non ha mai spiegato il perchè e il per come).
Non so dirti se il saluto corrente "_bella_" è una contrazione di questo "_bella di padella_" oppure se è il sig. Facchinetti che ha creato _bella di padella_ partendo da un già circolante _bella_!
Un'altra ipotesi potrebbe muovere da costrutti come "_Bella/o di mamma_" "_bella/o di zia_" etc (per cui rimando al link QUI )

Il mio principale problema nel risponderti, mio caro Matou, è la mia veneranda età : troppo grande il gap generazionale!
Come si direbbe a Roma: C'ho l'età!


----------



## matoupaschat

Aithria said:


> Premetto che temo di commettere un'infrazione nel risponderti senza aprire un nuovo thread (mi rimetto ai moderatori).


Stai tranquilla, verrò a visitarti con le arance quando sarai dentro !


Aithria said:


> Il mio principale problema nel risponderti, mio caro Matou, è la mia veneranda età : troppo grande il gap generazionale!
> Come si direbbe a Roma: C'ho l'età!


Dai, non sembra un abisso 'sto gap!

Grazie tante delle interessantissime spiegazioni, stammi bene!


----------



## Zampaglione

Buongiorno a tutti,

non posso aiutarvi per una buona traduzione pero forse posso aiutarvi a capire meglio "(salut)c't'équipe!". In Svizzera, "c't'équipe" ha una connotazione veramente popolare. Di conseguenza, è utilizzato spesso in un modo comico ed è detto generalmente con un'accento del luogo esagerato. Non ho mai sentito dei giovani usarlo sul serio. 

Nella discussione del link di Aithria, le persone dicono "c'est du G'nevois !" (è la "lingua" di Ginevra... ). In realtà, come lo sapete, in Svizzera romanda parliamo francese pero rimangono qualche parole dei diversi patois... e qualche espressione familiare! Pero, devo dire che non avevo mai sentito "C'est quoi c't'équipe" con il senso usato in questa discussione di "c'est quoi cette affaire?"

Il senso che conosco di "Salut c't'équipe" è "Ciao a tutti" (con tutte le sfumature spiegate sopra). Et per "C'est quoi c't'équipe?" conosco il senso di "c'est quoi cette bande de nuls/incapables/..." E finalmente, solo "c't'équipe" può avere il senso di "quelle équipe!"


----------



## Aithria

Zampaglione said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> non posso aiutarvi per una buona traduzione pero forse posso aiutarvi a capire meglio "(salut)c't'équipe!". In Svizzera, "c't'équipe" ha una connotazione veramente popolare. Di conseguenza, è utilizzato spesso in un modo comico ed è detto generalmente con un'accento del luogo esagerato. Non ho mai sentito dei giovani usarlo sul serio.
> 
> Nella discussione del link di Aithria, le persone dicono "c'est du G'nevois !" (è la "lingua" di Ginevra... ). In realtà, come lo sapete, in Svizzera romanda parliamo francese pero rimangono qualche parole dei diversi patois... e qualche espressione familiare! Pero, devo dire che non avevo mai sentito "C'est quoi c't'équipe" con il senso usato in questa discussione di "c'est quoi cette affaire?"
> 
> Il senso che conosco di "Salut c't'équipe" è "Ciao a tutti" (con tutte le sfumature spiegate sopra). Et per "C'est quoi c't'équipe?" conosco il senso di "c'est quoi cette bande de nuls/incapables/..." E finalmente, solo "c't'équipe" può avere il senso di "quelle équipe!"



Grazie Zampaglione ... ciò illumina .. se non d'immenso .. parecchio!


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Volevo dire lo stesso ché Zampaglione. "T'cheu c't'équipe" é veramente un expressione locale e amicale, che imita l'accento genevois (di Ginevra) ou vaudois (canton de Vaud).

Posso aggiungere che e la compressione di : "cette équipe" o di "de dieu cette équipe".

Mi scuso per il mio italiano é il mio ortographo. Ho un po vergogna... ma sono nuova sul forum é sono qui per imparire.


----------



## Aithria

Merci à vous, mme/mlle, de "contribuer" à l'éclaircissement de notre doute. 
Cordialement


----------

